# Starting small... how can I get to 5/wk average?



## delucmi (Sep 9, 2009)

OK. So I am new and have a modest little site on CafePress with (what I think) is a pretty cool idea... Txt On Tees.

I am not looking to rule the world but rather looking to have a little fun and sell a few shirts.

What suggestions can you offer to market cheaply in the right place to manage to generate sales of 5-8 tees per week?

In a month of being live I have 4 shirts sold - pitiful. Perhaps the concept is not what would be in demand but I am not yet convinced.

I have low traffic (4-5 hits/day) but visitors stay and look around for a few minutes.

How did you get the word out to increase traffic and then increase sales.

All thoughts welcome!


----------



## AeresClothing (Sep 3, 2009)

Do you have a MySpace, Facebook, Twitter, YouTube, etc. account?

If not, get 'em.

Also, get a .com
Sub-domains instantly kill credibility.

This will help out a bit but don't expect your t-shirt company to grow much or turn a decent profit.


----------



## ruch1v (Jun 9, 2008)

not as pitiful as you think 4 visitors a day = 120 a month, so you have around a 3% conversion, the average is around 1%, so you aren't doing as badly as you think, you just need to work on your traffic, what are you doing to get it now?


----------



## boll weevil (Jul 21, 2009)

Get a website.
You can start off with a template that most hosting companies provide.
Bone up on basic Internet Marketing.
Off Line is just as important as On Line, in other words, get out there and let people know what you do!! Local businesses, non profits, charities (make some donations that are also tax deductible) hospitals, scouts, schools, auto shops, bakeries, construction companies etc.GET OUT THERE !! COLD CALL!! You can't sit around waiting for people to come to you until your site is on the first page of a major search engine!


----------



## nowntaridhar (Aug 6, 2007)

set up a blog if u have to...chat with people on forums related to cloths...like sneaker forums, open your mind up, and i agree off line sales do count and help spread the word

http://valvoelite.blogspot.com/


----------



## Andy the Logo (Sep 1, 2009)

is there a best place to set up a blog?


----------



## nowntaridhar (Aug 6, 2007)

not really..i use blogger..i guess u can start there also

check out my site valvoelite.com
my blog valvoelite blog


----------



## alquimiq (Sep 5, 2009)

definately blog and get others to blog about your product. ... 3 a day is not bad these days.


----------



## stateustees (Sep 15, 2009)

I think a lot of people get into this business or any business for that matter without building a business plan. A plan of action will help you set and achieve goals. You need to understand who your customer is. You can't simply put up a cafe press store and sit around and expect to become rich. Well, if that wasn't phrased incorrectly, yes you can sit around and expect to become rich. You need to think like your customer. Who is your customer? Why would you buy your t-shirts? If you wouldn't buy one of your designs, then who would? Who is this person? We have 2 billion people in the world. You probably have 200 million people in your shipping zone. 50 million people buy gas everyday in the United States. Why do they buy gas? To heat, to fuel vehicles... 50 million people aren't going to buy your t-shirts everyday, well do 50 million people want your t-shirts? Do they NEED your t-shirts? No, nobody needs anything besides shelter, food, and the basics - transportation or walk. If you have transportation then you need GAS. If you have shelter then you need GAS and electricity. You need food to survive. See where I am getting at? You need to find out who NEEDS your t-shirts? Everyone is different. Every single person is different, however, all of us people (humans) may have certain things in common. Let's call these demographics. Perhaps, your average customer lives in Montana, on a ranch, male and female ages 28-45, chews straw, has no kids, owns a horse and a 2 legged goat. Ok, so you have your average customer demographic. This is whom you need to be targeting. Now, you need to focus your marketing plan on targeting 28-45 males and females who live in Montana and own 2-legged goats. You need to know who your customer is. You want to be successful someday? Well, take the time to introduce your business to your customer and success will come with hard work, motivation, and determination.


----------

